
Can You Fall In Love with This Beautiful Girl? - hoag
http://gizmodo.com/5814813/can-you-fall-in-love-with-this-beautiful-girl
======
hoag
I almost missed it myself, so I wanted to point out that you watch the second
embedded video in full screen @ 720P ... very impressive.

